# AQUADIVE Bathysphere 100GMT turquoise



## manofrolex

Alright everyone the wait is over. I just received it, my BS 100 GMT from Aquadive is in the house and one icon would do the trick  to sum things up.

the packaging is nice, outer box then inner box. a tool to change straps would have been nice to include though but they did throw in an extra iso rubber so can't complain too much b-)
the inner box is a nicely done box with the Aquadive logo.
















Fit and finish is exceptional, now I know what people are talking about when they say it exceeds watches at a much higher price point. Hard to describe but all the surfaces are very well finished, the crown action is butter smooth, the He valve even though useless is nicely executed and more hidden than in plain sight.

Legibility wise it could be a tad better the dial is a bit on the smaller side which I suspect left no room for hour markers. They would have cluttered that dial for sure but a bit bigger dial would not have hurt my eyes.
The turquoise 2nd time zone markers are super easy to read and since I use that 2nd time zone all the time I am so glad they sit on the outer dial part rather than in the center like my Sinn (which I cannot read).
the second hour hand extends all the way to the outer portion of the dial which again in my view helps with legibility.

Size wise, I was really thinking the watch was going to wear much bigger which it does not. I am pleased with that part and it is super comfy to wear but still let's you know it is there. I am not saying it is a small watch by any means but it does not feel like the mega clocks out there. Thickness wise it is not slim but for a watch like this that is exactly what I was looking for. Overall a very well proportioned watch and again very comfortable on the wrist.

Strap wise, the Isofrane rubber is so supple now I know what it means to have a high quality rubber although it does kind of smell well of rubber. Love that Turqoise strap since it complements the dial so well. The same as some have said about the yellow version.









The case back is nicely executed, no fancy shark or propeller or dangerous fish or whatever else is found these days which works for me.









Only one negative: I had asked for my fav number 33 which was told was available but was sent 102. Not complaining 102 will do the trick but a small minus for a overall super smooth process.

Now onto more pics :-!

















say hello to my little friend















Bezel action is super smooth push down then turn and really nice ceramic bezel btw.



























Anyhow voila hope you enjoy it as much as I am :-d


----------



## mpalmer

Congrats on your incoming!


----------



## bomba

Congrats! Wear it in good health and looking forward to the pics!


----------



## manofrolex

updated review at top


----------



## Mulder

Congrats on your AD
Welcome to the AD family.


----------



## manofrolex

Mulder said:


> Congrats on your AD
> Welcome to the AD family.


thanks very much excited right now

PS: moderator can you link the review to the "review forum page"?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats and welcome to Team Aquadive :-! It looks like a perfect fit on your wrist!!!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## manofrolex

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats and welcome to Team Aquadive :-! It looks like a perfect fit on your wrist!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


thanks Shannon |>


----------



## matthew P

wow, I must say I wasnt a fan of the renderings of that color but the actual watch looks great.... and that blue is more baby blue than the blu green that i was expecting.
Nicely done. Love to see a photo with the black Iso if you got one.
Congratulations, that strap matches perfectly and compliments the dial so well.


----------



## bomba

I like it...very Tiff & Co. Congrats on the unique colour and great watch choice!!!


----------



## manofrolex

matthew P said:


> wow, I must say I wasnt a fan of the renderings of that color but the actual watch looks great.... and that blue is more baby blue than the blu green that i was expecting.
> Nicely done. Love to see a photo with the black Iso if you got one.
> Congratulations, that strap matches perfectly and compliments the dial so well.


Matt I wasn't sure how it would turn out either and I must say that I could not be any more pleased. I have a black Isofrane so will put it on for everyone to see.
the blue is for sure not blue green just regular turquoise but a tad darker.


----------



## toolkit21

Had my ISO on orange, and it smells vanilla. However the black ISO provided doesn't, just smells rubber. Unfortunate though as it gives a pleasant smell every time you wear it. Luckily its been on orange ISO ever since.

Turquoise looks fantastic. Bright and bold. I must say the yellow is an excellent choice too. Somehow ISO seems like a perfect fit for an Aquadive. 
Mine says hello...


----------



## jeff wilson

Very nice.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Now you get what many of us have been saying for years. Congrats on a wonderful watch. 

As far as the number, that's no biggie at all, of which you seem to agree. 

Wear it well.


----------



## manofrolex

toolkit21 said:


> Had my ISO on orange, and it smells vanilla. However the black ISO provided doesn't, just smells rubber. Unfortunate though as it gives a pleasant smell every time you wear it. Luckily its been on orange ISO ever since.
> 
> Turquoise looks fantastic. Bright and bold. I must say the yellow is an excellent choice too. Somehow ISO seems like a perfect fit for an Aquadive.
> Mine says hello...


you know what you are right the Turquoise band smells like vanilla and it is kinf of pleasant the black one smells like rubber so now I know I get what the smell is. 
btw really like the DLC look as well


----------



## DonQuixote

I love the dial but.. not the strap, but yeah, very Tiffany & Co.!


----------



## Danny T

Looks killer! Can the strap be purchased separately ?


----------



## chasecj7

You mentioned an extra strap, I assume another ISO. Was it black or turquoise as well?
What's in the little glass cylinder, extra spring bars? I'm a little surprised no tool.

The turquoise looks surprisingly good.


My black/orange GMT coming Thursday, can't wait!
i still don't know if it will come with an extra orange strap. Would be nice. Guess I'll be surprised!


----------



## matthew P

there really is something great about the way the GMT ring and strap match up on the yellow and teal.....
I had to come back here for another look.
That being said, Im glad mine didnt come with an orange ring...... 
I wonder if a white or light grey ISOFRANE is ever going to be an option?.....
Or white GMT hand? That would be interesting as well. Understated, but lovely.


----------



## toolkit21

I believe black is standard. If you've ordered another color (yellow, orange or turquoise) then you'll get 2 straps.


----------



## Danny T

Ben created a link for the 22mm Turquiose isofrane on the shop AD website and I ordered a strap yesterday. Hopefully it's here by end of week

Matthew I'm with you 1000% and have been dying to hear that a white and grey isofrane will be released.


----------



## JonasForsberg

Now THAT´s an Aquadive!!!! Congratulations jmanlay.... that is one hell of a watch!


----------



## enraged4

What a beauty!


----------



## manofrolex

thanks to all for the compliments.
I have been wearing it daily and it has been used in the turquoise water of the gulf of Mexico.
Super pleased with the shape, weight, size, fit and finish.
could not be happier and I suggest anyone pick one up.


----------



## Spoonsey

Super watch and great colour choice. I'm thinking the turquoise Iso could be a nice option for my Stowa...


----------



## mykii

OP what size wrists do you have? Totally falling for this one..


----------



## nervexpro55

Mine says hello.


----------



## Monkeynuts

My new favourite watch
sorry for the bad photos its a bit dark here so took under lamps


----------



## Monkeynuts

nervexpro55 said:


> Mine says hello.


Not that I will change mine but I Just noticed yours has the Orange gmt hand looks great it goes really well, was this a special order?


----------



## nervexpro55

Monkeynuts said:


> Not that I will change mine but I Just noticed yours has the Orange gmt hand looks great it goes really well, was this a special order?


I think every Aquadive watch I own is a special order, so I would say this one was an extra special order. Aquadive went above and beyond helping me get this one built. It was a great experience working with Ben at AD.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Cudos to Aquadive on such a well presented watch enjoy it.


----------

